# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  istanbul-Kafkasya-Kör

## iputisamo

'İstanbul-Kafkasya-Körfez-Kıbrıs' Dörtgeni ve Türkiye 

Batı, bu dörtgen içinde ön cepheyi oluşturuyor. ün cephede İsrail, Kukla Kürt devleti, Ermenistan-Gürcistan ve Ukrayna şu anda yerleştirilmiş durumda. Dörtgenin içindeki boşluğa ise şunlar getirilmek isteniyor; bunlar sadece bizi ilgilendirenler. 

- İstanbul'a ''Fener Patrikhanesi marifetiyle'' ABD'nin ve AB'nin himayesinde bir Ortodoks ''siyasi-dini'' oluşumu; 

- Kıbrıs'tan Türklerin ve Türk askerinin tasfiyesi sonrasında adada ABD'nin ve AB'nin askeri tesislerinin gerçekleştirilmesi; 

- Ekim 2004'te AB tarafından ilk adımı atılan 'Hatay sorunu' nun zamanla, ''AB'nin himayesi altına alınmış bir Hatay'a doğru götürülmesi''. Stratejik İskenderun Körfezi'nin denetlenmesi; 

- Lübnan'da ABD ve AB güdümü altına alınmış Hıristiyan ağırlıklı devletin kurulması; 

- Kafkasya'da Ermenistan-Gürcistan federasyonu oluşturarak uzun vadede bunun AB'ye üye yapılması ve NATO'ya alınması... 

- Balkanlar'da Romanya ve Bulgaristan'ın AB'ye girişleri kesin; NATO üyelikleri tamam, sorun halledilmiş. 

İstanbul-Kafkasya-Körfez-Kıbrıs stratejik dörtgeni içindeki tek sorun Türkiye Cumhuriyeti!.. 

AB ve ABD'ye tek yanlı anlaşmalarla ve mekanizmalarla kurumsal olarak bağlanmış. 
- ''Serbest piyasa'' düzeni içinde Batı şirketleri ticari piyasaya, tarıma, sanayiye, enerjiye, bankacılığa, ulaştırmaya, iletişime, medyaya, eğitime tereyağından kıl çeker gibi egemen oluyorlar. 

- İçerde ''kendi özel hesaplarını Brüksel ve Vaşington sayesinde'' elde etmeye başlayan İslamcı siyasiler, bölücüler ve kimi sermaye çevreleri zaten her türlü işbirliğini fiilen yürütüyorlar. 

Görüşme süreci ve Ortadoğu politikaları... 

Bu şeytan dörtgeni içindeki Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin, ''AB ile görüşmeler süreci içinde çözümlenmesi'' planlanıyor. Bu çözüm ''Lozan'ın tasfiyesine yöneliktir'' . 

1) Türkiye'nin AB ile görüşmeleri, teknik ve rutin meselelere paralel olarak ''tamamen siyasileştirilmiş'' durumda. Bir yandan hukuki, idari ve teknik meseleler görüşülürken öte yandan bu görüşmelerin sürmesi ''siyasi ödünlere bağlanmış'' bulunuyor. İki iş birlikte yürütülüyor. 

2) Bu siyasi ödünlerin Kopenhag kriterleri ile uzaktan yakından ilişkisi bulunmuyor. Fener Patrikhanesi'nin bağımsızlığından Ermeni tasarılarının kabulüne, Güneydoğu'nun koparılmasından Dicle ve Fırat'ın yönetimine kadar yayılan siyasi dayatmalar, ''görüşme sürecinin içine yerleştirilmiş'' durumda. 

3) Türkiye-AB görüşme süreci, ''Türkiye'nin AB'ye üyeliğini sağlamak yerine'' , özel statü koşullarını daha en baştan ortaya koymuş bulunuyor. 

4) Görüşme süreci adeta, ''Türkiye'nin, şeytan dörtgeni içinde parçalanıp AB'nin arka bahçesi olmasını sağlıyor'' . 

Böylelikle Türkiye-AB ilişkilerinde kurulmuş ve yürütülmekte olan sakat ve tek yanlı düzenlemeler, Lozan'ın tasfiye edilmesi projesinin altyapısını da hazırlamaktadır. 

Türkiye-AB ilişkilerindeki anormalliklerin şu hususlarla birlikte düşünülmesi gerekir: 

- Kuzey Irak'taki gelişmeler 

- Ukrayna ve Gürcistan'daki durum 

- Fener Patrikhanesi'ne Atina, Brüksel ve ABD'nin yaklaşımları 

- Kıbrıs'ta ve KKTC'de son yıllarda meydana gelen ve Türkiye aleyhine sonuç doğuran gelişmeler. 

Bu gelişmelerle AB'nin Türkiye politikası arasındaki paralellikler göz önüne alındığında şu sonuç çıkmaktadır. Türkiye-AB ilişkilerindeki anormal ve tek yanlı gelişmeler, ''ABD ve AB'nin bölge politikalarının bir parçası haline getirilmektedir''. 

Bu nedenle görüşme süreci, ''Türkiye'yi üyeliğe götürmek yerine siyasal ödünler sağlanmasını öngören bir altyapı üzerine oturtulmuştur''. 

Türkiye'de ''kendi hesaplarını'' yürütmekte olanlar, bu gerçekleri özellikle görmek istemiyorlar. 

Erol MANİSALI - Cumhuriyet

----------

